# Got me a 31000 loan



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
Day Weekend and I'm not driving
Uber for Memorial Day the first
time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
long i can go without driving for
Uber and being abused by pax.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Care to disclose the source and payment terms?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

What is the personal loan for?? NOW you will have to driver for Uber 2x as much as before so you can pay it back!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I got it from the bank I bank with. I have
a day job. The only reason I drove
Uber was to pay credit cards and
help my son in college. I was able
to pay off all credit cards except 1.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


Your purpose for getting the loan was to live off of it?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Your purpose for getting the loan was to live off of it?


No. Just pay off credit cards but the
loan took care of this except 1 .I got
a day job .


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

This is what my neighbor told me right before the crash and his default and eviction.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got a day job.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I've got a day job.


So did I. I'm not rman's neighbor but had a similar situation. Stay disciplined!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah this go around I'm watching
my spending on my credit cards .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> No. Just pay off credit cards but the
> loan took care of this except 1 .I got
> a day job .


Rip up those cards or the hole you think you just covered up will come back even deeper


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I do like keeping them for emergencies
but I won't use them unless I have
no choice like if I lost my day job.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> I do like keeping them for emergencies
> but I won't use them unless I have
> no choice like if I lost my day job.


My own opinion is drive Uber when you have nothing else to do. The job isn't as frustrating when it's not a primary income source. Do it now and then for extra money. But take that break first. I didn't Uber for months due to another job now I do it when I want and I view the money, however meager it is, as fun money.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Well said my fellow uber driver


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

now you have to drive to pay the $31000


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> now you have to drive to pay the $31000


I have a day job that will cover my
payments for this loan.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

So you took a loan to pay off a loan. What hast thou accomplished ?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Instead of making multiple payments
throughout the month .I now only
have 1 payment drafted out of
my bank account. Also the high
balances on my credit cards was
affecting my credit score.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> now you have to drive to pay the $31000


For an old fart, your hairline is most impressive.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

What interest rates .. if you went lower great. If not, bad move.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I rolleded up 8k in cards while being unemployed to capital one interest free for one year. I thought I was in bad shiv until I read about your 31k.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

It was lower than my cc

Yeah everybody thinks I'm in my
30"s.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

So let me get it straight, You borrowed someone's money to pay back the money you owed to other creditors, What an achievement.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Stop hating everyone .I haven't drove
Uber now in sometime .I bet you
can't say that. You're probably in
your car now.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

With that much debt I could not sleep.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got a day job that pays over
17 a hour. If I need uber again
I'm sure it will be there . Also
I'm in the panhandle area and
the cost of living is not that high.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

With that much debt, you need Uber.
I would get off the couch and keep driving, or get a second job until I was out of debt... It's an amazing feeling to save money instead of sending it to a bank or credit card company every month.

I'm not hating, just cringing at the thought of that much debt.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Lol .You're probably right but I'm
gonna at least take a small break
from uber. I'm still upset with Uber
flagging my account and telling
me I will receive no more cleanup
fees after someone puked all over
my car.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Stop hating everyone .I haven't drove
> Uber now in sometime .I bet you
> can't say that. You're probably in
> your car now.


Not hating, I just wanted to make sure you realized this $31,000 is a loan right? You will have to pay it all back plus interest. Is the interest rate on the loan any lower than your previous credit cards? $31,000 is a lot of money to payback with $17 an hour, Contrary to what you think, You might not be in a much better position than where you were before. Blind optimism won't get you anywhere.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Of course I know it's a loan. Like
I said in a previous post I make
OVER 17 a hour but I didn't mention
my other income sources. I rent
a room in my house for 500.00
a month. I also get paid mileage
for my day job which results
in about 450 to 500 a month. 
I also get a ssi check for my
son that lives with me. I'm a
single parent so I can claim
head of house hold on my taxes.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> I do like keeping them for emergencies
> but I won't use them unless I have
> no choice like if I lost my day job.


You need Dave Ramsey. Get rid of those cards dudem


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Omg...looking at title I was waiting to see a person financing a $30,000 car to uber in....whew


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Stop hating everyone .I haven't drove
> Uber now in sometime .I bet you
> can't say that. You're probably in
> your car now.


Yeah, but I'm also not on borrowed time. Hope the bank doesn't take your car.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something here but what is the purpose of this thread?

My friend, somethings in life are meant to be kept sacred, your finances are one of them.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Stop hating everyone .I haven't drove
> Uber now in sometime .I bet you
> can't say that. You're probably in
> your car now.


Then why are you on a driver board talking loan figures? Is this an attempt to brag about your debt and high interest rate credit card spending habits?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

For anyone saying this was a bad move (paying off CCs with a personal loan) is an idiot. He essentially consolidated his credit card debt into one loan with a lower interest rate, one payment instead of multiple, while at the same time freeing up his revolving credit and basically eliminating his utilization on multiple cards. Good move financially and for your credit. Good luck to you.

Paying off debt with an alternate form debt is a solid financial move if you know what you're doing.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I agree, as long as the financial bleeding has stopped


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Your purpose for getting the loan was to live off of it?


No, he is trying to borrow himself out of debt


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The borrower is a slave to the lender.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> For an old fart, your hairline is most impressive.


The hair is all I've got going for me. Joints are shot and my wife says I'm losing my mind


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats on consolidating your debt.

Keep moving forward, some day you may be debt free.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Is getting a $30,000 loan a good thing? Doesn’t this mean you owe your bank now $60,000?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Is getting a $30,000 loan a good thing? Doesn't this mean you owe your bank now $60,000?


He might be playing the lottery to pay it off early.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't be haters, guys.

Loans in general are bad. But if someone has 5 loans with interest rates from 10-30% and rolls them all into one loan with a 5-7% interest rate, that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

If you can not charge up the cards again and then have a loan AND the credit card debt again, then it makes sense to take a lower interest rate loan and pay off the cards. Hopefully with it being a personal loan you didn't have to pledge any collateral. The dumb people take out home equity loans to pay of credit card debt, trading an unsecured debt for a secured debt. Then of course they charge the cards back up.

Personally I just keep flipping the balances from one 0% card to another. I pay an upfront fee of 3-4%, but that gets me 12-18 months of no interest, so my actual interest costs are extremely low.



CJfrom619 said:


> Is getting a $30,000 loan a good thing? Doesn't this mean you owe your bank now $60,000?


He took out a bank loan to pay off the credit card debt. So his amount of debt stays the same.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> You need Dave Ramsey. Get rid of those cards dudem


Chapter 7 the way you go


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


Can I borrow $20 dollars for gas


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


What are your plans for repayment of this loan. You do understand that it's a loan, not a gift, right?


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Go to the strip club and make rain


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


Well depending upon what part of the country you reside in will determine how long it will take to blow through $31,000. That, and what your monthly bills total now. But, hey, rock on!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

That 31 000 loans never going to be paid off which the bank knows it reason why the loaned him it they are just going to wait until he defaults and take everything he has until his on the street  The bank already sold the loan off overseas and got insurance on it they are covered both sides. Pay it off or don't pay it off they don't lose a cent.

With his "job" it no accomplishment to be that far in-debt and no one to pay it off. Banks don't help anyone but themselves. The vampires of society and reason why housing and everything in this world is so expensive. They have never been the solution for anything on this planet only the cause of misery and endless amount of it 

People just need to learn to live within their own means and what they can afford. But it always easier said than done


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You made the right move, IF...you cut up the credit cards. imo


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

Getting a low interest loan to pay off high interest credit card is a good start. But looks like he's going in circle. Chance are he will use the credit card again and be in double debt. He mention he makes good hourly pay plus other income from rent and ssi. He shouldn't be 31k in credit card debt in the first place. Or he should be able to manage it and have maybe half of that debt. Don't buy or pay for something you can't paid back within the month. Budgeting and knowing your finance is key to avoid living paycheck to paycheck. If I was in this situation. I would still do uber and get that loan pay off faster.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

10G said:


> Getting a low interest loan to pay off high interest credit card is a good start. But looks like he's going in circle. Chance are he will use the credit card again and be in double debt. He mention he makes good hourly pay plus other income from rent and ssi. He shouldn't be 31k in credit card debt in the first place. Or he should be able to manage it and have maybe half of that debt. Don't buy or pay for something you can't paid back within the month. Budgeting and knowing your finance is key to avoid living paycheck to paycheck. If I was in this situation. I would still do uber and get that loan pay off faster.


most be sweating bullets with a 31k debt hanging over their head that someone yearly wage almost  more than any uber driver clears after expenses/tax.

Only reason to keep those cards is to do "emergency shopping" which landed this fellow in debt in the first place.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> Instead of making multiple payments
> throughout the month .I now only
> have 1 payment drafted out of
> my bank account. Also the high
> ...


I did same iwth my loans too. Borrowing money is not a bad thing, spending money pointlessly is. I often borrow at next to 0% and invest it. The banker's 3-6- rule "borrow at 3% invest at 6% be at golf course by 3pm"
Best of luck with settling that debt and congrats on freeing yourself from uber.



Aerodrifting said:


> So let me get it straight, You borrowed someone's money to pay back the money you owed to other creditors, What an achievement.


Hey if he got a loan at better rate, then yes, it's an achievement, also freeing oneself from ride-share is also an achievement... quit being hater and so negative.



Immoralized said:


> ....
> 
> People just need to learn to live within their own means and what they can afford. But it always easier said than done


yep , exactly, so it is not the banks, it's the people making bad choices.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I did same iwth my loans too. Borrowing money is not a bad thing, spending money pointlessly is. I often borrow at next to 0% and invest it. The banker's 3-6- rule "borrow at 3% invest at 6% be at golf course by 3pm"
> Best of luck with settling that debt and congrats on freeing yourself from uber.
> 
> Hey if he got a loan at better rate, then yes, it's an achievement, also freeing oneself from ride-share is also an achievement... quit being hater and so negative.
> ...


you could say that for drug dealers too  it not the dealers it the people addicted to the drugs 

what about drinking? It not the bottle shops it the people that are alcoholic and they are the problem.

Should i even bring up smoking? It not the cigarettes it the people that are addicted to them.

One doesn't exist without the other. Just saying.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> you could say that for drug dealers too  it not the dealers it the people addicted to the drugs
> 
> what about drinking? It not the bottle shops it the people that are alcoholic and they are the problem.
> 
> ...


I agree... but once again, we make the decision to use it... there would be no drug dealers, drunks, or chronic lung disease if people were making better choices. We are surrounded by things that can have either good or bad outcomes. It's all about choices we make. I rather live in a world with choices, and take ownership for my own action than a world without choice.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

How? That's 4-5 an uber driver's income



gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The hair is all I've got going for me. Joints are shot and my wife says I'm losing my mind


Question, when your wife said your losing your mind, was that before or after you started working for team UBER,? Asking for a friend,jmo


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Question, when your wife said your losing your mind, was that before or after you started working for team UBER,? Asking for a friend,jmo


He's married, I say WAAAAY before Uber. My mind is going as well, or maybe it's lack of sleep, but I think marriage plays a role in it.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> He's married, I say WAAAAY before Uber. My mind is going as well, or maybe it's lack of sleep, but I think marriage plays a role in it.


ROFLMAO, go Bills,jmo


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

How old was the credit card debt? If it was a few years ago, I would've let it just age and drop off. Personal loans are usually good for debt con soli dation(had to break it up since it's a banned phrase )


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

What hasn't been mentioned, or asked yet. How much of that $31k debt is due to driving Uber?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Instead of making multiple payments
> throughout the month .I now only
> have 1 payment drafted out of
> my bank account. Also the high
> ...


You still have those balances. Hopefully you have a better interest rate now?



gooddolphins said:


> It was lower than my cc
> 
> Yeah everybody thinks I'm in my
> 30"s.


I think you're in your 50's



oldfart said:


> The hair is all I've got going for me. Joints are shot and my wife says I'm losing my mind


Did that start about the time you signed up for Uber?


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Stop hating everyone .I haven't drove
> Uber now in sometime .I bet you
> can't say that. You're probably in
> your car now.


The purpose of this post is for you to brag that you got a loan to pay off debt. I don't think anyone is impressed by that.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oooh, now you can buy a better uber car for the pax you adore so much !! Congrats !!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> What are your plans for repayment of this loan. You do understand that it's a loan, not a gift, right?


He has no plans. He don't make enough to ever pay it back


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> yep , exactly, so it is not the banks, it's the people making bad choices.


I don't know his situation, but I have counseled many people with too much debt. Sometimes stuff happens in life that you cannot avoid. It is not always bad choices. Deaths, divorce, medical stuff, accidents, sudden job loss, etc.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

bobs advice..dont listen to the haters.....its 2 late now 31k is open loan.....rest a couple weeks . in your market if you can do $500 a week as i know fla is tough..but summer in that area is busier than south fla....put away that $500 a week for loan...maybe bank will let you pay back bulk priniple only...is so throw bank back. min payment plus 2k a month12 months 24k..sweat it out 1 year....now u have great dredit a job and 7k bal left on loan...


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

To be fair if he took out a loan (installment) to pay down credit cards with high interests (revolving accounts) as long as he holds that last credit card balance at 30% or less and maintains payments he'll have a 750+ credit score by the end of the year. Provided no tax liens etc.

My questions are what's your debt to income ratio and was that loan secured or unsecured?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> bobs advice..dont listen to the haters.....its 2 late now 31k is open loan.....rest a couple weeks . in your market if you can do $500 a week as i know fla is tough..but summer in that area is busier than south fla....put away that $500 a week for loan...maybe bank will let you pay back bulk priniple only...is so throw bank back. min payment plus 2k a month12 months 24k..sweat it out 1 year....now u have great dredit a job and 7k bal left on loan...


The point of taking the $31000 loan is so he does not have to work Uber. He's just going to sit around and relax, not having to drive Uber, because he has all this new money.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Good on you mate , the feeling of freedom that having money brings , it may be an illusion , it may be fleeting , but man doesn’t it feel good.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Well hello my uberets. Its Memorial
> Day Weekend and I'm not driving
> Uber for Memorial Day the first
> time in 3 years . Just got a 31000 personal loan. I'm gonna see how
> ...


Know what you are getting into to avoid your past problems. Here is an amortization calculator: http://www.amortization-calc.com/ - If your interest is 10% & you can pay $410 / month without accumulating other debt, you will be paid off in 10 years. If the interest is 20% that payment goes up to $600. If you can't make the payments to pay it off in 10, consider driving again to make that nut.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you have a day job or something?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> I do like keeping them for emergencies
> but I won't use them unless I have
> no choice like if I lost my day job.


I was poor until I stopped using credit cards.



nj2bos said:


> For anyone saying this was a bad move (paying off CCs with a personal loan) is an idiot. He essentially consolidated his credit card debt into one loan with a lower interest rate, one payment instead of multiple, while at the same time freeing up his revolving credit and basically eliminating his utilization on multiple cards. Good move financially and for your credit. Good luck to you.
> 
> Paying off debt with an alternate form debt is a solid financial move if you know what you're doing.


Not if you haven't changed your behavior - consolidating credit cards to a personal loan with a lower rate makes sense when you get on a budget, cut up your credit cards, work hard to pay off the personal loan quickly, etc etc. Without drastic behavior change, that 31k+ will grow quickly. $17+ in a day job isn't going to cut it if he still borrows money in any form.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I do like keeping them for emergencies
> but I won't use them unless I have
> no choice like if I lost my day job.


What I eventually did was tape a sticky on a couple of mine. "Personal Food only" "gas only" ect.

Helped me out a lot. Can't recall where I saw it, but it did help me.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

File BK Already


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Chapter 7 the way you go


No I don't recommend that at all.



NorCalPhil said:


> I was poor until I stopped using credit cards.
> 
> Not if you haven't changed your behavior - consolidating credit cards to a personal loan with a lower rate makes sense when you get on a budget, cut up your credit cards, work hard to pay off the personal loan quickly, etc etc. Without drastic behavior change, that 31k+ will grow quickly. $17+ in a day job isn't going to cut it if he still borrows money in any form.


I couldn't agree more. It's more behavior than anything else. I remember one year I racked up about 12 in cc debt. I ended up with a windfall of around 10k and paid off about half of it....saved the rest....and before I knew it I was maxed out again.

Now that I live differently and on a budget, that will never happen again


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> No I don't recommend that at all.
> 
> I couldn't agree more. It's more behavior than anything else. I remember one year I racked up about 12 in cc debt. I ended up with a windfall of around 10k and paid off about half of it....saved the rest....and before I knew it I was maxed out again.
> 
> Now that I live differently and on a budget, that will never happen again


No chance any one making $17 hr gonna pay off 31k. Ch7 or he's probably judgement proof anyhow


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> The purpose of this post is for you to brag that you got a loan to pay off debt. I don't think anyone is impressed by that.


This. Getting a consolidation loan isn't paying off anything. it's jsut moving the debt around.

That said, if it's done, PAY THE DAMN THING OFF.

I'm not religious (as anyone who reads or listens to me can attest) but Dave Ramsey changed my life. Becoming debt free isn't about math and certainly not about borrowing more money. it's about discipline and intense desire.

Take his class. You'll be glad you did.



LoveTheBlues said:


> Know what you are getting into to avoid your past problems. Here is an amortization calculator: http://www.amortization-calc.com/ - If your interest is 10% & you can pay $410 / month without accumulating other debt, you will be paid off in 10 years. If the interest is 20% that payment goes up to $600. If you can't make the payments to pay it off in 10, consider driving again to make that nut.


I'd say if you can't pay it off NOW consider driving. There is not good debt. It is always a millstone around your neck.



Eugene73 said:


> No chance any one making $17 hr gonna pay off 31k. Ch7 or he's probably judgement proof anyhow


That's not true.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

bank own his a$$ and his going to be working off that debt for the rest of his life and his children going to be paying it off after he dies. I don't see him been able to pay it off. The way I see it is he doesn't realize that his drowning in debt.

He needs to get a second if not 3rd job for the next decade plus to even begin to service it  Unless he start buying rice/beans and start by shopping in second hand store for all his shopping.

$17 hour x 8 hours = $136 per day
$136 x 5 days = $680 per week.

Out of that best case he can put in $200 a week towards servicing that 31k debt. Which i highly doubt his doing but let just say  That 155 weeks or 3 years. More realistically i reckon he can put down $100 per week which brings it up to six years. That if he doesn't spend anything or go on any "holidays" treats or shopping.

What this show is a good lesson for anyone else in not to go crazy with multiple credit cards and living way outside your means or you too can get yourself a decade worth of debt that you going to be servicing hand and foot. Really easy to spend the money but another thing to pay off that spending  Banks love that since they got you working for them $$$. The person essentially becomes property and asset of the bank.

If he continue driving for rideshare and put all that money towards servicing his debt at $200 a week he can be debt free in 3 years but since he quit. That now unlikely. Have to have the motivation to get yourself out of multi figure debt in the tens of thousands of dollars.

Filing bankruptcy probably the best option and starting from zero. Credit history goes to $h!t and probably the best option from repeating past mistakes  instead of been strangled to death by the big debt.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The hair is all I've got going for me. Joints are shot and my wife says I'm losing my mind


My wife told me the same thing. I told her she was the crazy one and we argued for several minutes. I'm not married.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> I do like keeping them for emergencies
> but I won't use them unless I have
> no choice like if I lost my day job.


Credit cards suck as a fake emergency fund.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Credit cards suck as a fake emergency fund.


Correct, better off putting chunk of money into interest earning account.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Sometimes getting a personal loan to consolidate high interest debt is the better alternative. At least you didn't buy a brand new car with your loan and put a trade dress on it.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Sometimes getting a personal loan to consolidate high interest debt is the better alternative. At least you didn't buy a brand new car with your loan and put a trade dress on it.


Yep, just do the math, or simply get loan that is less in interest than whatever you owe now... BUT, getting a lower interest loan is half the battle, key here is also what others said... attitude change... be cheaper than pool pax


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep, just do the math, or simply get loan that is less in interest than whatever you owe now... BUT, getting a lower interest loan is half the battle, key here is also what others said... attitude change... be cheaper than pool pax


You got that right. The only people with good credit ratings are those that don't need the credit.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> bank own his a$$ and his going to be working off that debt for the rest of his life and his children going to be paying it off after he dies. I don't see him been able to pay it off. The way I see it is he doesn't realize that his drowning in debt.


Getting on a budget and being motivated to pay every damn dime you can to pay off debt is the only way to get out of debt. I paid off $160K in debt in 38 months. It can be done.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

What is the point of this thread lol?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

john1975 said:


> What is the point of this thread lol?


to show everyone how rich he is of course and how he got a kick a$$ paying job.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> I've got a day job.


A recession is expected by 2020. You won't much longer


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I don't know his situation, but I have counseled many people with too much debt. Sometimes stuff happens in life that you cannot avoid. It is not always bad choices. Deaths, divorce, medical stuff, accidents, sudden job loss, etc.


Amen brother. My x keeps me in
court .



Trump Economics said:


> A recession is expected by 2020. You won't much longer


Been at my day job 6 years come
July sonny.



Trump Economics said:


> A recession is expected by 2020. You won't much longer


I'm a department of defense contractor. 
I am fine .Building up military again.



dmoney155 said:


> Yep, just do the math, or simply get loan that is less in interest than whatever you owe now... BUT, getting a lower interest loan is half the battle, key here is also what others said... attitude change... be cheaper than pool pax


I was able to pay off all my credit cards
and furniture I financed and a different
small loan and still have 7k in the
bank. These idiots that post on here
knows absolutely nothing about
me . I have multiple sources of
income.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I was able to pay off all my credit cards
> and furniture I financed and a different
> small loan and still have 7k in the
> bank. These idiots that post on here
> ...


So.... why did you need a loan then high roller?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

T


gooddolphins said:


> Amen brother. My x keeps me in
> court .
> 
> Been at my day job 6 years come
> ...


True.
We know nothing about you 
They serve breakfast after 10:00 now !

D-FENS


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> I was able to pay off all my credit cards
> and furniture I financed and a different
> small loan and still have 7k in the
> bank. These idiots that post on here
> ...


 Keeping $7,000 of the loan shows that your financial behavior hasn't changed. Give back that money. You will also knock off a big chunk of interest.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> So let me get it straight, You borrowed someone's money to pay back the money you owed to other creditors, What an achievement.


To roll interest-laden debt into a single, interest FREE loan is good business, if you're able to do it.


----------

